# Wachusett 1/28 - Nightime



## Bostonian (Jan 28, 2017)

So seeing if anyone is around later tonight to get some turns at Wa... Couldn't make it up north this weekend, so I figure this is the next best thing..  First person to respond get's a free beer tonight on me!


----------

